# What small outboard to buy?



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking for opinions or advice on the 20hp tillers..im really looking hard at the yamaha f20 or f25. Both are about the same price, but i do want to keep the weight down... i will be using on a 14 ft gamefisher 66 inch wide fishing boat(nice high sides) ... the boat is rated for 25hp... i think most of the 25hp outboards will be a bit more weight than i want.. the f25 is around 135 pounds and the f20 is about 115... thanks for any help.. so many choices


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The 20 hp Yamaha is a good motor and will likely push your boat on plane with three aboard to mid 20s mph. The newer 25 hp is a fuel injected motor which if I remember right is similar in weight to the 15/20 hp motor. I think there was no option for electric start but it has a trolling adjust control on the tiller. If you choose the 20 hp motor with electric start and trim some do not have the pull start on the motor. If this is important look over your purchase for a pull rope. The 20hp electric has a great charging system and keeps the battery charged enough I did not have to charge my trolling battery once last season. My experience may not be the same for everyone.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the pull start.. i would want that for a backup fo sure


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I had a 14' smokercraft with a Honda BF20 electric trim/tilt/start. couldn't get on plane with the battery in the back in the battery storage area, I moved the battery to the bow once I extended the cable. when I had someone in the bow, id get on plane just fine, when I was solo, id have to lock the throttle down wide open, lean up over the middle seat until the bow dropped down and I got on plane, then jump back in the rear seat. she'd move for a little tiller, but she got traded in on a bigger aluminum boat.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Like ezbite said, my 15 ft. aluminum boat is also set up weight heavy in the rear. I found that adding a Hydrofoil fin to my 25 HP Merc helped a lot with getting up on plane and achieving max speed (around 25 MPH) Just something to consider. The one I have is a Stingray like this.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have a smokercraft voyager 14' boat that has a 69" beam. Had a evinrude 15 hp fourstroke on it and it would not get on plane unless I did what ezbite described. Went to an Evinrude 9.9 hp 2 stroke and that boat gets on plane easy now. They are a total pain in the ass to find but try and find a 2 stroke.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of my 14.5 ft Tracker Semi-V. A very heavy boat for it's size to be sure. I powered it with a 20hp Yamaha, electric tilt and trim. Was not the best performing rig until I added a lower pitched prop (9") rather than the factory supplied prop (10") plus a Stingray. Alone I plane out at 22mph and 17/18 with two men and gear. I don't worry about the lack of pull start as I carry one of those mini jump start systems in my vehicle and put it on my boat in case I need it or someone else needs a battery kick.
You should have no problem with a Yamaha 20 moving your boat around at adequate speeds. Why bother with a pull start when you can carry the mini jump starter and have that added assurance in your tow vehicle also.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Like ezbite said, my 15 ft. aluminum boat is also set up weight heavy in the rear. I found that adding a Hydrofoil fin to my 25 HP Merc helped a lot with getting up on plane and achieving max speed (around 25 MPH) Just something to consider. The one I have is a Stingray like this.
> View attachment 256390


I wasn't into drilling holes into a brand new outboard.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replys and advice. Im really surprised that the 20hp outboards still had problems planing out... im not wanting to break the sound barrier, just wanting to get across the lake.. i gonna hang 140 pounds on the transom with my other gear in the boat and see how it sits in the water....if it sits good i will get the f25...thanks again


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If you really want to work with the physics and maximize power to weight ratio, go with a 2 stroke.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking at new outboards...not wanting to get an older unit...i relize the 2 strokes perform better, but i do like the fuel consumption of the 4 stroke plus not wanting to deal with reliability of an older outboard...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Get the 4 stroker, no oil mixing. 2 strokes don't necessarily preform better, they just have a better hole shot and more fumes for you to breath.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a F25 last September. I ordered it in early April. It took till September to get the tiller kit to change the remote over to a tiller. They don't make F25 tillers at the factory with electric start and power trim/tilt.
Got the pull start for a back up. I definitely want that if I'm on Erie or miles away in some backwater canal in Florida.
So far very happy with it.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Well Lewzer...how does it do? According to yamaha its better tyan the older 2 stoke yamaha made?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I only ran it through the end of November. It starts right up. It is louder than I expected.
I replaced a Mercury 2 stoke and it is definitely quieter than that. But compared to a carbureted 25 hp 4 stroke Honda, it is louder. Honda's are nice and quiet.
Fuel efficiency is excellent. Top speed on my heavy 14' Lund is about 23-24mph by gps. That's about 1-2 mph faster than the Mercury 2 stroke. The "hole shot" is fine if you can call it that with a little 25hp. It's get on plane just fine as it should with an electric tilt/trim.
This was the first year with fuel injection for the 25 hp. This should make a difference with varnishing and storage overwinter as no oxygen in the fuel system like a carb.
It is a little rough at bottom idle speed. But that should be an easy adjustment once it goes back in for the initial checkup.
I should have it out on West Branch this coming weekend.
Unless your planning on fishing Pymatuning, go with the 25 hp, especially since the F20/F15 are still carbureted at this time. I was a little concerned with the extra weight compared to the 2 stroke, but it hasn't been an issue.

I see you're from Uniontown. If you want to go for a ride and check it out, give me a call.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, this has really just made my mind up on what i need to get...the f25 it will be...thanks for the offer to go out, but im busy for the next 3 weekends...maybe we can catch up with each other down the road sometime...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You should be totally satisfied with the F25.  I can't understand what the worry is about a "Hole Shot" at this level of HP. I don't see many, if any 20/25hp boats fishing in the money tourneys where 70mph boats are competing.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

No concern with a hole shot...my boat is simular to the 68inch wide lund.. if a 25 will push it around the mid 20s, it will do just fine


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Tohatsu is the smoothest outboard I ever owned. I owned 70hp& 9.8 Tohatsu 1 9.9 Yamaha 1 15 Yamaha a Merc and a 7.5 Sear's. I would buy #1 Tohatsu #2 Suzuki #3 Merc ( made by Tohatsu) Yamaha is overpriced and not smooth at all. I still own the 15hp Yamaha (2000) and it is still rough idling. Suzuki 20-25hp are fi


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Wanted to give an update on a new motor...after finding out my daughter is getting married in October this year and i have to feed 400 of my future son in laws closest family members, my plans had to change. Well after talking to a few marinas and doing a ton of research on how much a different prop would help the 9.9 and getting the answer "buy a bigger outboard".. the stock prop was 9 1/4x 8 1/2, changed to Solas small horsepower hi performance 8 1/2 x 7 prop and what a HUGE Difference. Not sure of speed before, my guess is 7-9 mph....now it will run 13.8mph sog, without changing anything but the prop... so it all worked out for the best...boat runs to my satisfaction without spending 4k and im gonna get a son in law that i actually like...thanks for all the advice and replys...


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW! that's a happy soution for sure.


----------

